# 87 D21 Pickup Starts and Stalls Immediately



## pastorerik (Jul 15, 2008)

Had a problem with the fuel pump fuse blowing intermittently. Needed to move the truck so I put a bigger fuse in until one would hold. It normally takes a 10 amp and I was able to get a 20 amp to hold and not blow. Started right up and ran fine. A few days later I was warming it up and it ran for about 2 hours then it died. I started it and it started right up but stalls after about 5 seconds and will not rev over idle speed. Changed the fuel filter and it still does the same. Trying to sell the truck but hard to sell when it is not running! Z24 with 121K.
I had replaced the fuel pump last year trying to fix a drivabliltiy problem and all went well (though that was not the problem!) When doing that I found a corroded terminal on the fuel tank pump hanger which I resoldered. Drove for months after that with no problem until the fuse started to blow. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like u have a power wire grounding ..

check the wire harness as it goes into the tank..


----------



## pastorerik (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW, can always count on you for a quick reply. Do you think the power wire grounding would provide enough fuel for it to start each time and then stall? That is what it does. And do you think it could ground enough to not blow the 20 amp fuse? You might be onto something, maybe it is causing low volume or pressure? Thanks for your help.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well that is why i say to check the wire harness..

mine was doing the same thing and it was a power wire gronding just over the fuel tank..


----------



## pastorerik (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent. Will check that tomorrow. Was it doing all of the symptoms? (Fuse blowing, start and stall). My Haynes manual is absolutely worthless as far as wiring diagrams..does the positive wire run from the relay to the pump or where? Also if you remember which color the positive wire is? 

Thanks!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the fuel pump wire harnes exits the cab thru a plug in the floor behind the ecm..

then proceeds to the fuel tank..

unplug the connector close to the fuel tank and use a passive circuit tester to find hot..

but just inspect each wire by hand you will usually see a malformation or damged wire...


----------



## pastorerik (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Zane.

Does the wire go from the pump to the ECM or is that just the location?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the fuel pump wire harness comes from the ecm..


----------

